# Blue leg Centipede (Ethmostigmus trigonopodus)



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

One of my latest arrivals..

This pede is absolutely mental, i've never seen such speed, energy and urge to kill and it's only 2in long!

I disturbed it yesterday to take a few shots. NEVER again! it literally jumped in the air in an evil twist of its body then stiffened itself like a wooden stick resting on its last few pairs of legs trying to reach the ream of the tank!!!

Due to the amount i sweat, the hygro in the room raised an extra 50%.

Jean says : GET ONE!!


























-J


----------



## iLuke (Jul 14, 2011)

Niceee


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice pics of a great centipede! :2thumb:

I've a 5inch one & it's just as bad, the slightest breeze of air past it & it goes crazy! : victory:


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

Awesome pede I think they have such a bad rep but just deserve respect and care and they never turn down a feed so good to watch, I feed all mine on a diet of orphaned children and they thrive


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

oliwilliams said:


> Awesome pede I think they have such a bad rep but just deserve respect and care and they never turn down a feed so good to watch, I feed all mine on a diet of orphaned children and they thrive


at least when you run out of orphans, the pede can just eat metal and stuff


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

That's beautiful! I do rather like centipedes :hmm:


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

AshMashMash said:


> That's beautiful! I do rather like centipedes :hmm:


So you know what to do!:whistling2:

-J


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

lucozade3000 said:


> So you know what to do!:whistling2:
> 
> -J


Don't tempt me! :whip:


----------

